# Deca shell game



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

Called directv to enable my whole home dvr unsupported like i've used for months. Got talked into deca upgrade csr told me my sd dvr would be swapped out for hd dvr. Great i thought asked him are you sure? Let me put you on brief hold comes back 2-3 minutes later "yes they will swap sd dvr for hd dvr. Installer comes today no hd dvr r-16 because r-15 will not support swm? I was at work wife had no clue till I got home. Called directv swap was correct I asked why I have new 2 year commitment they tell me since i upgraded to r-16 i have 2 year commitment? My system worked fine before r-16 for r-15 doesn't sound like an upgrade to me?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

No new commitment for that swap. I was also promised an SD DVR to HD DVR upgrade, and the installer showed up without it. It took me several calls to finally get it taken care of.

I would suggest a call to DIRECTV to either provide you witrh the upgrade as promised, or remove the incorrect commitment extension.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry to say but this is how it works right now. If they replace an R15 with an R16 you will get stuck with a 2 year agreement as it is an "advanced equipment" install (any DVR or HD receiver/DVR is considered "advanced equipment").

The CSR who talked to you on the phone was wrong, she should have never told you that you would get an HD-DVR. You could call and complain and ask for the HD-DVR you were promised, or at least an HD receiver so it could be used with MRV, but I wouldn't count on it happening.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Sorry to say but this is how it works right now. If they replace an R15 with an R16 you will get stuck with a 2 year agreement as it is an "advanced equipment" install (any DVR or HD receiver/DVR is considered "advanced equipment").


This is inaccurate.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

The R16 doesn't support DECA........

Shouldn't they upgrade to a compatible receiver? :shrug:


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

Called direct they tell me I'm out of luck and 2 year commitment stands. I'm so mad even considered paying termination fee! How can swapping out a incompatible r-15 for an r-16 be an upgrade when r-15 won't work with there new great system.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dondude32 said:


> Called direct they tell me I'm out of luck and 2 year commitment stands. I'm so mad even considered paying termination fee! How can swapping out a incompatible r-15 for an r-16 be an upgrade when r-15 won't work with there new great system.


Call back, they're wrong. Swapping an R15 for an R16 during a SWM upgrade does not extend commitment.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

dave29 said:


> The R16 doesn't support DECA........
> 
> Shouldn't they upgrade to a compatible receiver? :shrug:


No. Just swapped for a SWiM compatible one.


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

I used an old email address i been holding onto ellen.filipiak maybe she can help me out?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dondude32 said:


> I used an old email address i been holding onto ellen.filipiak maybe she can help me out?


If you've exhaused the CSR route, then yes.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Call back, they're wrong. Swapping an R15 for an R16 during a SWM upgrade does not extend commitment.


Sorry, but yes it does.
DECA upgrade doesn't have a commitment, but any receiver swap triggers it. Swapping D11 for D12 is a one year, While HD is 2-years.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Sorry, but yes it does.
> DECA upgrade doesn't have a commitment, but any receiver swap triggers it. Swapping D11 for D12 is a one year, While HD is 2-years.


That is completely contrary to both what I was told, and what I experienced when I was upgraded to SWM. R15 to R16 is not an upgrade.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> That is completely contrary to both what I was told, and what I experienced when I was upgraded to SWM. R15 to R16 is not an upgrade.


This came straight from marketing. If you didn't get "tagged" good for you.
BTW: this wasn't called an "upgrade" but a swap for SWiM compatibility.


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

Update. Email worked hd-dvr on it's way! Woohoo! Get to keep sd-dvr also 4 year old gonna love it Lol.:grin:


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

Great to hear 

Also, just to clarify the above posts..

Whole Home DVR Upgrades:
-A new 2 year service agreement applies for any advanced receiver swaps.
-A new 12 month service agreement applies for any standard receiver swaps.


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

Could you please elaborate what an advanced receiver is? R-16 advanced? Was told 24 month commitment for that swap?


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

R-x, H-x, HR-x are advanced models

D-X are standard models.

By swap, they mean swapping out equipment with SWM-compatible receivers (not DECA/MRV)

By upgrade, they mean upgrading equipment to DECA compatible.


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

Seems odd that going from r-15 with no swm support that will not work to comparable r-16 would justify 24 month commitment. Just my opinion.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

xmetalx said:


> R-x, H-x, HR-x are advanced models
> 
> D-X are standard models.
> 
> ...


Clarification... by upgrade, they mean moving from standard recevier to a DVR or from a SD recever to a HD receiver.

- Merg


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

Well I had csr supervisor go rebel on me saying this was an upgrade! Since my wife who was home at time had no idea it was sd dvr i was committed for 24 months for sd swap upgrade whatever semantics call it. Thank goodness my gmail account keeps all my emails as I was able to find address from four years ago when I first had problems with hr20-700 install. I gave them a heads up that multiple people had been promised hd-dvr upgrade for sd-dvr.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

CSR's are confused on when the commitment kicks in. 

When I scheduled my DECA install, all my receivers were compatible. But yet CSR read back to me that I was signing up for 2 year commitment. I corrected him and he disagreed. I politely suggested he call his supr. Then he got back on, said no commitment and wrote some notes in the log. I then had him read it back to me word for word so the language was clear on this.

After above call was complete and I hung up, called back 5 mins later and asked next CSR a question on install date and asked if I had a commitment. He said notes show that there is no commitment. I have date and time of call for log if ever there's an issue.

BTW, I don't have any desire to leave Directv within next two years. But if I have to for some unforeseen reason, wouldn't want any issue.

The key is politely ask the CSR to get help if you think they are wrong.


----------

